# Good home theater audio system with wireless speakers



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

Exactly like the title says looking for a good system to replace my Onxyo system as the wires are proving to be an issue with my wheelchair 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

i searched for good wireless speakers for my rears with no real luck. So I decided to go in a different direction.

I have a Samsung K950 ATMOS soundbar system coming in soon. Soundbar, wireless subwoofer, wireless rear speakers. Supports 4K, 2 HDMI inputs, 2 optical inputs I think. A bit pricey a bit over $1K.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

boukengreen said:


> Exactly like the title says looking for a good system to replace my Onxyo system as the wires are proving to be an issue with my wheelchair
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there a reason the wires can not be up off the floor and on the walls ?
My son is in an electric wheelchair and he is destroying the walls in the house. However, we put his wires up next to the trim at the ceiling and ran them down to his speakers. We used the "flat speaker wire so we could staple them in place easily.

Link to what we used.Amazon.com: Monoprice Planate Series 16AWG Pure Copper Flat Speaker Wire, 50' (111935): Electronics


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

That wire might fit the bill for the OP.

For me it is a non-starter. I just bought a new house and having wires, flat or round, all over the place just isn't going to happen.


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

lparsons21 said:


> That wire might fit the bill for the OP.
> 
> For me it is a non-starter. I just bought a new house and having wires, flat or round, all over the place just isn't going to happen.


What are you using then

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

This is what I will use when it comes in : HW-K950 Soundbar with Dolby Atmos Home Theater - HW-K950/ZA | Samsung US


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Have you considered the Denon HEOS system? Not th ebest speakers, but the entire system is wireless whether you choose a 5.1 or soundbar.


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

jimmie57 said:


> Is there a reason the wires can not be up off the floor and on the walls ?
> My son is in an electric wheelchair and he is destroying the walls in the house. However, we put his wires up next to the trim at the ceiling and ran them down to his speakers. We used the "flat speaker wire so we could staple them in place easily.
> 
> Link to what we used.Amazon.com: Monoprice Planate Series 16AWG Pure Copper Flat Speaker Wire, 50' (111935): Electronics


Thank you this is what I ended up going with and it sounds a whole lot better with this wire vs the wire that came with the system

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

boukengreen said:


> Thank you this is what I ended up going with and it sounds a whole lot better with this wire vs the wire that came with the system
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad I could help.
Thanks for reporting back with your results.


----------

